# Purple King betta... purchase



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys! so this is my 3rd tank... jesus... and i swear it is my last... I was planning on going in to get a female and couldnt find any... and stumbled upon the prettiest fish i have ever seen... a purple halfmoon king betta! I got a 2.5g glass long tank... and a tetra whisper 10i filter... ( its huge!!! might return it).... the thing i didnt realize... is that the betta doesnt fit in the net i have... and i have never had a jumper well this friggen fish... JUMPS!!!!! and WIGGLES!!!... I had a heck of a time putting this fish in his tank....I may switch him out into the 5.5g bec hes so big... but i would really hate to take seabiscuit out of his tank because he has learned to love it... all his favorite decor and what not... what you guys think?


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

can you show us a pic? i bet he is gorgeous?? !!!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

You could take his favorite decor and put it in his new tank with him, I bet he'd love more room!

I have the same filter, and I hate it :/ the intake, and out put are too strong for a betta, and the flow is not adjustable!!


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would love to see a pic when you can ,he sounds beautiful


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

I will post pics very soon... i am gonna try and return the filter today... i hope... since it was in the tank for like an hour...


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He is beautiful! I have a king and highly reccomend putting him in the 5.5g. 2.5 is just to small IMO for a king. Just move his favorite decor into the 5.5 with him and he should be happy. My guy is very active so the bigger the better.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

OOOoo I'm not worried about the king betta being sad about upgrading... this is his first day with me and still nameless... my other betta is in the 5.5g and has been there for a monh and honestly i would feel terrible if i took it away from him... the king looks fine in the 2.5 for ow... i know it isnt the best situation... but i'll monitor and if it seems too small n he seems sad ... ill move him... i just really dont wanna do that downgrade to my other fish
heres another pic and yes i returned the filter... im gonna look into getting one that hangs off the tank instead


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

he will be fine for now. My guy was in a 1.5 for almost a month, but I just felt some bad he seemed so cramped. Do you have space for another 5 or 10g? That would be a good idea and then you can go and find that female for the 2g C:


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

I cant have anymore tanks lol the only reason my husband allowed me to have the new fish/tank is because i begged for it for our wedding anniversary... we live in a very SMALL apartment... and technically we are spose to ask permission for the tanks... but i never did... honestly im gonna watch him settle in... and if she becomes more active or seems like hes bored or something I will move him into the 5.5g...he seems to be settling in a bit... he is way more skiddish than any fish i have ever had... he loves his hidey spot though I had to go out and buy this huge jug with these big holes on it... so i wouldnt have to worry about him getting stuck and good thing i did bec he deff loves hiding from me haha


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

he*


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

woooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!! he is gorgeous  im so jelous


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

bettafishfinnatic said:


> woooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!! he is gorgeous  im so jelous


I know I was like omg... i cant believe i paid 20 bucks for him... i was like omg... my husband is gonna kill me... but i NEVER see purple bettas let alone kings!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Purple is a pretty rare color for bettas


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

ya im kinda worried about him.. hes got this yellow fungus... looks like poo falling from his beard? have no clue what it is


----------

